# Cockatiel has bloody feathers



## Pikachu21 (Aug 30, 2021)

I woke up this morning with my cockatiel having dried up blood on his feathers, he’s still normal and energetic. Im not sure what to do I


----------



## Robert Seale (Sep 16, 2017)

Obvioulsy a blood feather. Pretty common among tiels to break feathers like this and bleed. IF you ever find another one and your bird is actually bleeding, Put Styptic powder on it to STOP the bleeding. This can be found at most vet supply stores or in some cases, pet shops.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It's likely that he had a night fright and knocked some wing feathers loose while he was flapping around wildly in the cage. If the bleeding has stopped then there is nothing else that you need to do. A night light might help prevent night frights in the future. Cockatiels don't see in the dark very well, and I've heard that lutinos have worse night vision than normal greys because of their red eyes. So they spook easily in the dark.


----------



## Pooh (May 26, 2021)

Happened to my poor “BO” last week 😭 😭. Yes it’s a blood feather probably got freaked out during night time. Luckily the bleeding stopped before I noticed but still I took him to the vet for checkups. Cockatiels tend to be clumsy so I suggest you to get a bigger cage for them. If you feel that your bird is unwell or anything happened to your bird. Please bring it to the vet immediately. DO NOT WAIT !! Hope your bird is feeling better now !! 😃 😃


----------

